# Hot.chillie35



## Resistance (1/8/21)

Today we have laid to rest one of our members.
@hot.chillie35
You will be sadly missed by all especially your three children.
May Allah grant you peace and a high place in Jannat


You'll always be in my heart




Love Resistance.


----------



## M.Adhir (1/8/21)

Such sad news 
Strength to her family and loved ones

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (1/8/21)

RIP. Such a sad loss. Strength to her family and loved ones.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/8/21)

Resistance said:


> Today we have layed to rest one of our members.
> @hot.chillie35
> You will be sadly missed by all especially your three children.
> May Allah grant you peace and a high place in Jannat
> ...



Sorry for your loss brother. From God to we come and to him do we return

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (1/8/21)

This is very sad news. Rest in peace. Strength to her family and loved ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/21)

Very sad news! RIP. Strength to the family in this terrible time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/8/21)

Condolences, terribly sad news.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/8/21)

So sorry to hear of your loss, @Resistance .
Strength to you, the rest of the family and all the loved ones.

We at ECIGSSA wil all miss her radiant personality and frequent contributions, especially the birthday wishes and the naughty jokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/8/21)

@Resistance my sincerest condolences for your terrible loss.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/8/21)

condolences

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/21)

Condolences to the family

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (2/8/21)

@Resistance, wish I had words to console you and your family during this time of mourning, but words seem futile. Your’e in my thoughts and prayers.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (2/8/21)

Innaa lilaahi wainaa ilayhi rajioon (To Allah do we belong and to him shall we return.)

May Allah subahanahu WA Ta'Aalah fill her qabr with noor, grant her the best of statuses in Jannah and may Allah grant you and your entire family sabr with Aafiyah.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/8/21)

Deepest condolences for your terrible loss Bud. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (2/8/21)

Sincerest condolences to you and the family @Resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/8/21)

So sorry to hear this. Condolences @Resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/8/21)

Truly sorry for the loss of @hot.chillie35 !!! Love to the whole family and friends, strength will come with time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/21)

Deepest condolences @Resistance - my you be granted inner strength to cope with this tragedy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/8/21)

So very very sorry for your loss. Having also suffered a loss, I know how you feel. treasure those memories, they are very precious.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/8/21)

Condolence for your loss @Resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/8/21)

Thanks for all your comforting messages. It truly means a lot to us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/21)

Ver sad news. May her soul rest in eternal peace.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/8/21)

@Resistance , I extend my deepest sympathies to you and your family.
May her soul rest in peace. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/9/21)

@Resistance 

My sincere condolences to you and your family. Truly sad news.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (1/8/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------

